# turbo vaccuum lines?



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

so i got the parts back from teh machine shop and i am about to start reassembling my engine (CA18DET)


now, i know theres a vaccuum line coming off the compressor, and goes to the actuator... also to the boost gauge

where else does the vaccuum line need to go? does the ECU (im running a powerFC) need to know the boost (i dont have the apexi boost control module yet, im using an oldschool greddy profec)

so the profec module will go before the wastegate actuator.... 

but where else do the vaccuum lines need to go?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Whoa I know there was a question in there somewhere. 

As for the boost controller the line runs from the WG to the boost controller to the charge pipe just before the TB. 

Boost gauge should be tapped into the intake manifold.


----------



## tyrannix (Jun 12, 2005)

yeah, the real question was > where do all the vaccuum lines go 
and 
do *all* of them connect

sofar i have
compressor housing
wastegate actuator
boost controller module
boost gauge

so the boost gauge should come from the manifold, and the compressor>boost controller>wastegate should stay seperate?

where does the brake booster line run from?




wes said:


> Whoa I know there was a question in there somewhere.
> 
> As for the boost controller the line runs from the WG to the boost controller to the charge pipe just before the TB.
> 
> Boost gauge should be tapped into the intake manifold.


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

tyrannix said:


> yeah, the real question was > where do all the vaccuum lines go
> and
> do *all* of them connect
> 
> ...


Well some of the lines shoudl be before the TB. Not that they cannot be teed off one another. I actually run a manifold off of a large port on the intake manifold, that runs my boostgauge, BOV, and boost controller reference line. The WG/BC selonoid line runs to the charge pipe before the TB.


----------

